# Smallmouth summer baits



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

I"ve been slamming the smallies for the last month. 33 this year already over 16'' and biggest 20''. I've been using buzz baits, spinner baits, floating rapalas, rebel craws and shallow diving cranks. I'm scared the fish will switch off to a different bait soon since the waters really getting warm and what not. What general baits are best for the summer months? There's gonna be a lot of fishing since summer just started for me.


----------



## Buckeyefisher7 (Mar 1, 2011)

I would think craw imitation baits. Out yesterday and caught a couple on a netbait paca craw...tubes would be good as well


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

I tryed some lizards and tubes texas rigged the other day in a new bigger section of the black. No bites or fish. I will try bit in my hot spots ass soon as the water goes back down.


----------



## alfred dawes (Jul 4, 2006)

That depends on what kind of water your fishing. ( rivers,resevoirs, great lake,ect)


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Let's see the 20"er, not had one yet, need the inspiration! 

Try tubes, green pumpkin and pearl colors. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Those are all summer baits you are using. Congratulations, you are on some hot water right now. It won't be like that all the time. Sometimes specific creeks have really hot years where just about everything works. The only thing you need to think about is some plastic to work slowly in the deep pools when you get to the hot drought months. Who knows if we'll even have that this year.

Keep your spots and your creek to yourself if you want them to stay good.


----------

